
KARL – kernel address randomized link - hobarrera
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=149732026405941
======
terminalcommand
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14542874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14542874)

------
libeclipse
Can't this (or similar) be achieved on a run-time level so that binaries are
reproducible?

Don't know much about the topic so apologies for any wildly stupid comment.

~~~
klodolph
Anything possible at compile-time is possible at run-time, the difference is
convenience.

The main purpose of reproducible builds is so that you can ensure that you
have a binary which contains what the package maintainers claims it contains,
since you can reproduce the binary bit for bit. That's not necessary if you're
building the binary yourself—if you don't trust the build process on your own
computer, you have already lost.

~~~
mikepurvis
There are other reasons— for example not wanting to unnecessarily mutate
buildid values, since those are the keys for debug symbol archival.

------
loa_in_
Can using unhibernate on -current accidentally do random things to my system?

~~~
hobarrera
From what I understand, it won't work in the sense that it'll either crash or
outright fail to unhibernate completely.

